# 29g First Time Salt



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey there! I have made the decision to move to salt. I will not be giving up on my freshwater tanks. I have a few very nice ones. Anyways, I apologies in advance for questions that are in a different thread.

So there are many differences past just the addition of salt to the water. I know I need live rock and or sand to get started until the tank matures a bit. I know to use about 1lb of rock per gallon. And I think our understand sand bed depth isn't overly important, especially compared to freshwater.

I currently have a 29g tank ready to go, roughly 25lbs of white aragonite sand, and a penguin 350 power filter.

I understand that marine tanks need a lot of water current, again vs. freshwater. I am told that I would be well enough with two powerheads with sponges on them as far as filtration including he live rock. I do plan on moving to this, but how well do you think this filter will fair as a marine application? Also with doing a FOWLR tank do I need any special lighting for the fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You don't need any special light for fowlr,although I would still reccommend something in the 10K range so things look nice(the salt cuts light).The hob may work well and the power heads are a good plan.I like hydors(no sponges) and run sumps on all my salts(even my 29).But to start and learn about the chemistry aspect you could start and do well with a hob if you are willing to change water when testing indicates.
Good luck and welcome to salt,I hope you enjoy it.
I keep both FW and salt(fowlr and reefs) and really would hate to choose only one type.They each have their own points of interest and intigue for me.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok well we actually made the decision to use the empty 40b we have instead of moving a bunch of fish and plants around to open the 29g. On that tank I have a Fluval 306. With that I'm thinking I can change the media and use that as a power head of sort? Its rated for a tank twice that size and makes a nice current on its own.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A 40b will be much better!The canister should work,and you could use a hob with sponge and calurpae or chaeto to help with water quality.
Might want to look into a protien skimmer to lessen water changes as you have upped your gallons.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok so, its been a while since I've been on here. But I remember pretty clearly a conversation you and I had about changing large amounts of water semi frequently. Is it a different case with salt!?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't change as much water in the salt tanks.The reef tanks get dosed every week for traces(got to have test kit for them),and the fowlr gets water changed when nitrates are elavated(anywhere close to 40ppm is when I change).


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok so with my salt tank its more of an as needed basis versus on a schedule like my FW?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It certainly won't hurt the fish to just do it on a schedule.It is just an expense and more time consuming.Water should be prepped 24 hours ahead of time.
Between moving the 120 from NJ(all new water)and my 120 ,75 and 29 I have gone through almost 600 gallons of salt in the last 3 months!I'm not even sure how I went through so much,but I know I bought 3 boxes of 200 gallons worth of salt!I actually have a little over 100 gallons worth of salt still,so...
a fowlr is alot less demanding then reef,but mine has "predators" that will get large and eat a lot,so waterchanges on it are at least every month(25%+) or or more.
You really can do what testing dictates.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok cool. Next. Filter media. I was planning on stuffing my canister with sponges, but I am learning there is other things necessary. Sponges are all I use in my FW tanks, and will substitute as needed. But I need certain things for proper water quality correct?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with RM.I use sponges as bio in my FW,but mostly stick with pads for mechanical and one sponge somewhere in filter/tank for bio/bacteria.All my tanks have 100 micron pads(sheets from drfosterandsmith that come 2'x3'? for like $9)and other coarser pads(the one I like I can't find anymore).The calurpae/chaeto will help with nitrates and when your rock becomes biologically"live" it will be the most important part of the whole filter system going.Other than that it is water changes or "carbon dosing"(via ;vodka,vinnegar or vitamin c) to keep water quality up to par.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Carbon dosing? Are you referring to using active carbon to get meds or whatever out of the water? And Vodka? Is that for me while I'm working? Lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a new term for me. This isn't something that was practiced in my freshwater tanks. I tried a quick google search still a little unclear.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------

